# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Famous snake owners?

## Theartisticgemini

I never knew that michael jackson owned reptiles let alone snakes.


http://www.peoplepets.com/photos/cel...imal-kingdom/5

So i thought it would be cool to start a thread where we could all post a couple of famous snake owners wether its movie starts or musicians.

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (03-27-2010)

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Two I can think of right of are Slash (he may not anymore but he did at one time) and Kerry King from Slayer (keeps carpet pythons, not sure what else). Oh, then there's Britney Spears but I think it's best to not claim her  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## mpkeelee

i just read that slash gave up 80 snakes because he was scared of them going into his kids nursery. 
nicholas cage had to get rid of his two cobras because his neighbors were scared and threatened to sue

----------


## Buttons

Alice Cooper used to own some large pythons. Not sure if he still does anymore though.

----------


## Jt.

I don't know anyone famous off hand who owns snakes, but my boa is named Muscles after MJ's boa.  :Smile:

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

> Alice Cooper used to own some large pythons. Not sure if he still does anymore though.


Actually I think he owned boa constrictors, not pythons.

----------


## Aeries

That same site you posted has an article about Tracy Morgan having two snakes. 

We should contact some of these guys and get them to team up with us on these anti-snake laws  :Wink:

----------


## mpkeelee

> Two I can think of right of are Slash (he may not anymore but he did at one time) and Kerry King from Slayer (keeps carpet pythons, not sure what else). Oh, then there's Britney Spears but I think it's best to not claim her


kerry king actually breeds carpets, thats pretty sick. all u people in california may see him at some shows

----------


## Nuzum1978

Y'all may be too young, but you are really missing Jake "The Snake" Roberts - an old school WWF wrestler. Yeah, back when it was the WWF old school. Either that or he doesn't count b/c I think he may be dead. Nope, Wiki says he's still kickin'. C'mon, he invented the DDT!

----------

NCtrickFL (03-29-2010)

----------


## fishmommy

Kerry King used to keep BCA - I have a King line BCA produced by Barry Miller :-)  Now King is into carpets that's true.

John McCain has 2 turtles

Alice Cooper I am not sure actually keeps snakes other than for his shows/shoots.  Someone on another board I frequent bought one of his burms when it got too big for his shows.

I am excited about this thread - keep 'em coming!

----------


## Tim Mead

As fishmommy stated Kerry King is famous for his BC Amarali thru Loyld Lemmke...While at a Houston Texas show years back George foreman and side kicks left with a caimon, got his autograph in my photo album..Kerry Von Eric WWF also kept snakes,we sold him a sonoran gopher snake,said it was for the 2 kids but ya know how that goes.. :Salute:

----------


## Theartisticgemini

Yea i just wish that these famous snake owners could come together and do a TV show on animal planet or something educating people about these animals. Maybe then would people see & understand what great animals they are  :Please:

----------


## 771subliminal

ernie sims of the lions has boas, pythons, monitors, dragons, spiders etc. he has a little zoo going..... "he wants to become a veterinarian and has a goal to open an animal hospital"

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

I completely forgot. One of the actors that plays a hobbit in Lord of the Rings (I think it was Pippen but can't remember the actor's name - he was in Lost too for the first few seasons) appeared on a talk show with his pet ball python "Mojave" (which I believe was actually a Mojave too). So there's another one to add.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> I completely forgot. One of the actors that plays a hobbit in Lord of the Rings (I think it was Pippen but can't remember the actor's name - he was in Lost too for the first few seasons) appeared on a talk show with his pet ball python "Mojave" (which I believe was actually a Mojave too). So there's another one to add.


That was Dominic Monaghan. He played Merry in LOTR, and Charlie in Lost.

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Yep that's him. I get those two hobbits mixed up all the time. Not sure why.

----------


## Skiploder

Brent Burns - NHL
Chad Brown - Ex-NFL
William Regal - Wrestler

----------


## NCtrickFL

O god yes I'd forgotten about The Snake

----------


## dreese88

Like Skip mentioned, Chad Brown from PE had a very successful NFL career. I'm surprised it took that long for his name to come up.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

When I was a kid, they actually had a "Jake the Snake Roberts" action figure, who actualy came with a tiny plastic snake.. :Very Happy:

----------


## cweimer4

Im gunna be on the PGA tour one day so you can add me to the list?!  :ROFL:

----------


## 771subliminal

> When I was a kid, they actually had a "Jake the Snake Roberts" action figure, who actualy came with a tiny plastic snake..


i had one of those too

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...rtsHASBROW.jpg

----------


## Krista

Latoya Jackson keeps snakes as well.

----------


## lpnaz480

i believe larry fitzgerald of the az cards owns some snakes

----------


## Arsinoe

Nicholas Cage used to. Cobras Til his neighbors complained......

_Nicolas Cage Gives Up His Snakes
January 21, 2008 - Nicolas Cage and Moby
Nicolas Cage Gives Up His Snakes Nicolas Cage Photos (69)

Nicolas Cage was forced to give his poisonous pet snakes to the zoo because his neighbors were terrified of them. The 'National Treasure' star kept two cobras at his Hollywood home, but when his neighbors found out they threatened to sue him unless he got rid of them.

Cage, 44, said: "I had to get rid of my pet cobras because my neighbors threatened to sue me. The cobras were called Moby and Sheba and I kept them in my house in Hollywood for about three years. I had to keep the antidote to their poison as well because if one of those guys bit you then you had 15 minutes before the curtains closed. I loved them. I'd watch them for hours."

"I happened to mention them on 'The Late Show With David Letterman' and then it became a big neighborhood problem. They threatened to sue me unless I got rid of them. I could see their point. I resolved the issue by giving the snakes to a zoo."

The 'Gone In 60 Seconds' actor collects all kinds of oddities including an octopus, dead bats and a piece of the planet Mars.

He revealed: "I paid $50,000 for part of a meteorite. It landed in Nigeria in 1962 and has been authenticated by NASA as a rock from Mars. It's three million years old and fascinates me."

"I like to collect things: an octopus, the snakes, dead bats, human skulls. I study and involve myself completely in something totally different. It is part of what I do as an actor so it's not unusual that I do this in my private life."_ 

Here's a You Tube offering

YouTube - Celebrity reptile ownership, how the hobby has changed, other stuuf


And then there was ME...Olympias. She kept snakes and advocated that the women of the time keep snakes as well. And she taught her son Alexander the way of the snake as well.

----------


## bloodpython_MA

Debra Wilson from MAD tv has 2 redtail boas...

http://www.tv.com/debra-wilson/person/6746/summary.html
 :Good Job:

----------


## SERPENT_MASTERS

I feel everyone who takes GREAT care of their snakes are famous in my book. Just my 2 cents  :Smile:

----------

ColdBloodedCarnival (04-15-2010),Gixxermike750 (05-11-2010)

----------


## Python Dreams

I have a Irian Jaya Jag produced by Kerry King!   The little guy is a badass!    Years ago I sold a Texas Luecistic Ratsnake to Henry Rollins.   He said he is interested in North American Colubrids, but also is partners with a Ball breeder.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> Alice Cooper I am not sure actually keeps snakes other than for his shows/shoots.  Someone on another board I frequent bought one of his burms when it got too big for his shows.!


Cassandra on this forum has one of his burms.

----------

_fishmommy_ (04-11-2010)

----------


## fishmommy

aha, yep - that's who I was trying to think of   :Good Job:

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

> That was Dominic Monaghan. He played Merry in LOTR, and Charlie in Lost.



i also remember him in maxim mag talking about "mojave"

----------


## king216

> y'all may be too young, but you are really missing jake "the snake" roberts - an old school wwf wrestler. Yeah, back when it was the wwf old school. Either that or he doesn't count b/c i think he may be dead. Nope, wiki says he's still kickin'. C'mon, he invented the ddt!


jake the snake roberts use to the ring with damien (burmese python) i miss those days

----------


## Big Gunns

Aren't you all forgetting the most famous one of all...or does he just go without saying?   *****cough****** :Very Happy:

----------


## Theartisticgemini

> Aren't you all forgetting the most famous one of all...or does he just go without saying?   *****cough******


I would take care of that cough big guns  :Wink: 

You know the swine flu is going around  :ROFL:

----------


## waltah!

> jake the snake roberts use to the ring with damien (burmese python) i miss those days


I think he ended up being charged with animal cruelty in '04 for the treatment of his snakes.

----------


## BOWSER11788

oh whats his name, he's on this forum, Big-boozooka, um big-rifle, oh whats his name. urght it excapes me at this moment, lol BG

----------


## Mike Schultz

Andrew Shue was at hamburg a while back. I dont know who he is but I remember I was supposed to be excited about seeing him.

----------


## Theartisticgemini

I do wonder how MJ fed his snakes since he kept pet rats and all... :Confused: 

Must have had a good understanding for the cycle of life 

Jake the snake roberts with an albino burm.

----------


## Theartisticgemini

Alice cooper and a RTB.

----------


## twistedtails

> I have a Irian Jaya Jag produced by Kerry King!   The little guy is a badass!    Years ago I sold a Texas Luecistic Ratsnake to Henry Rollins.   He said he is interested in North American Colubrids, but also is partners with a Ball breeder.


I was waiting for Tom to chime in.  I knew he had a Jag produced by somebody famous, I just forgot who...

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

I saw on That Metal Show that Kerry King produced 130 snakes last year (I assume mainly carpets but not sure if he does other stuff). Obviously I don't think he's keeping all of these. How does one go about getting in touch with him if you wanted to buy one?

----------


## SnakesNStangss22

> Y'all may be too young, but you are really missing Jake "The Snake" Roberts - an old school WWF wrestler. Yeah, back when it was the WWF old school. Either that or he doesn't count b/c I think he may be dead. Nope, Wiki says he's still kickin'. C'mon, he invented the DDT!


awww man, you beat me to it!!!

----------

